# My dad found his old Trip 35



## Compaq (Jan 16, 2012)

And I get to take it with me! Whohooooo! It has signs of wear, sure, and the case is pretty used. The shutter goes, at all apertures, but the aperture won't change. Would be fun to get it fixed.

It's a neat little camera, and is far more beautiful than any digital ever made.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2012)

Hmm, bummer about the aperture.
Probably the blades need a lube http://www.thermojetstove.com/Trip35/Post/Aperture%20Blades.jpg


----------



## Compaq (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm sure you know more about diagnosing rangefinders than I do. I'm going to a store just to hear what it might cost to get it repaired. 

One thing I'm not quite understanding is how the camera doesn't take any batteries. Surely, as it's semi-automatic, and can choose the aperture by itself, it needs some source of electricity? Can the camera mechanically meter the light and choose apertures?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2012)

It is solar powered !!!
From the cells around the lens.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 16, 2012)

Olympus Trip 35


----------



## Compaq (Jan 16, 2012)

That's awesome! I've been wondering about what hippie decoration that is! Thanks


----------

